# properly storing cold smoked bacon



## dfvellone (Dec 12, 2013)

just finished up with cold smoking my bacon this evening and I'm wondering if anyone notices any downside of freezing it. I've read a couple of older publications on storage of cured meats and notice they mention that uncooked cured meats don't fare too well in the freezer.

I never freeze the cured uncooked sausages that I make - just vac-pack and they keep in the fridge for a long time, but I've always frozen the hot smoked bacon I've made.

One publication I referenced stated that salted and uncooked meat can get rancid in the freezer.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 12, 2013)

I just ate a pack of frozen cold smoked bacon that was froze for almost a year and still taste great.


----------



## woodcutter (Dec 13, 2013)

It is the same as freezing bacon you have bought in the store. Both are raw bacon.


----------

